# Support



## helen1975 (Sep 21, 2011)

I am a single mum to AJ, he was donor conceived 2 years  ago.  I'd love to hear from other single parents with donor conceived children.  I've just received my sons donors info from hfea - well the non identifying stuff, including the number of siblings he has with year of birth.  Feels a tad weird, dont really know what to do with the information?


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Helen and welcome to the singles board. You may want to pop over to the singles pregnancy and parenting board where there are plenty of ladies with little ones that may be able to help you decide what to do with this info  

Lou-Ann x


----------

